# Anyone try these 6'-12' L.G. ladders?



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Like alot of us I spend alot of my day on the top of a 6' ladder. We have decent 6'-8' ladders on the job but theirs also a few of those 6' green death traps floating around. Their not owned by my company but who cares. After getting stuck with using the crappy ones a few times when we have a bunch of guys on site. I realised how much sturdier the higher rated ladders were. So I was wondering what you guys use and if these little giants offer any good features. In my experiences ... the little giants and other simaler products I have used, are usually heavy, wobbly, have goofy options I never need and not to mention are almost always aluminum. This one is fiberglass at least... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

This might help 🤣😂😃


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never liked the little giant style very well. They are heavy, awkward, and the rungs are narrow and tire your feet out. The best use they have is for uneven surfaces, which if you work in stairways alot is useful. They do give you the option of carrying one ladder for a bunch of different applications, but I would rather carry more of the traditional style ladders.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

